
Have any VCs told you "No" already? - chendy
http://www.venturefiles.com/2007/02/20/as-an-entrepreneur-no-from-a-vc-is-a-good-thing/
======
mattculbreth
There's a good sales methodology (the Sandler system) which espouses pushing
the "closing" stage nearer to the beginning of the process. Essentially,
you're looking to end the sales cycle of deals which for whatever reason
aren't going to work out. I like this blog post because it's roughly
analogous. If you actually hear a "no" from a VC, consider yourself lucky that
you aren't chasing a deal which won't ever close.

